# dsl - dialer



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2002)

hallo zusammen,

bitte lacht mich nicht aus aber ich würde gerne
wissen ob es möglich ist daß ein dialer mit den
tdsl modem über isdn oder analog sich einwählen
kann

gruß
enrico


----------



## Heiko (27 Januar 2002)

Du wirst hier nicht ausgelacht.

Bitte schau mal unter http://www.computerbetrug.de/faq/dialer_faq.php

Dort solltest Du eine passende Antwort finden.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2002)

Hier noch eine Anmerkung zur Dialer-Site/Einwahlsoftware von T-Online/AOL: Die Version 4.0 der T-Online Software bietet einen sogenannten Verbindungsassistenten, der ebenfalls wirkungsvoll das DFÜ-Netzwerk überwacht und vor allen Einwahlen warnt, die nicht zu T-Online führen, sie ggf. unterbindet und sogar löschen kann.

Gruß Frank


----------

